# Testing now with the advent of ICD-10 around the corner?



## rick_54 (Apr 1, 2013)

My question concerns the value of sitting for a credential now or waiting. A lot of folks have questioned on this forum whether to sit for an RHIT, CCA or CCS credential now to secure a better opportunity of employment, or to even continue with keeping their credential current. With the advent of ICD-10 only 19 months away (Oct 2014) it seems we are currently working with a growing obsolete system soon to be replaced. Many organizations have already started an in-house training program for ICD-10. My former employer has contracted with TrustHCS to conduct monthly training classes.  
 So one would have to ask themselves, in the case of trying for a CCS credential now, why would I pay $390 per exam attempt for a credential that represents an obsolete coding system? As an employer, would you want to hire someone who has an obsolete credential after Oct. 2014?  Without currently being in a college HIM program that is  teaching ICD-10, or working for an organization that trains their coders, the onus is on you to go out and invest more money to upgrade your education. Then more cost to test / retest on your credential. Certainly an employer is going to want to know whether they're hiring an obsolete or current credentialed employee. This is going to be a big money maker for the AHIMA and AAPC organizations to require more testing in order to be able to differentiate between an old system and new system credential. With membership renewal costs, CEU purchases, continuing education and now the potential for retesting, it sure seems as though I'm on the wrong side of the money flow, especially if one isn't yet employed in the field!


----------



## rhondagranja (Apr 1, 2013)

Point taken but as an instructor myself, I meet folks that cannot master the current system ICD-9 now.  It pays to be informed and knowledge as you know is a powerful thing.  Being prepared is going to be crutial.  I would hope that an employer will see the value in that and appreciate all that you could offer.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Apr 2, 2013)

Icd 10 is a big deal that is for sure, but I wouldnt go as far as to say "obsolete or current credentialed employee".


----------



## amneske (Apr 2, 2013)

Something to keep in mind...ICD-9 wil not be obsolete for a LONG time. We will still get audits or old claims back from insurance companies after the ICD-10 implementation date and will have to be coding in BOTH the 9 and 10 version. You will need to be proficient at ICD-9 and then build upon tose skills to master ICD-10. I know that I plan on taking the CCS exam before it switches to the ICD-10 format. When it comes to the CPC exam I would not want to have to take the 5 hour test with IcD-10. It was hard enough the first time. i am perfectl;y happy with taking an open book, non-proctored exam to show my ICD-10 proficiency as an addition.


----------

